# Wood veneer scarf joint



## bodhi (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to wrap a bic lighter in two layers of 1/64" birch ply. I have tried a standard butt joint and maybe I just need more practice but it just doesn't look good. I want the joint on the outer layer to be hidden so I would like to use a scarf joint.

Can someone recommend a method for basically knife edging this super thin wood?

Or does anyone have a better idea for that outer join?

Thanks!
Alexander

First attempt:


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Practice using about 150 grit sandpaper that is glued to a flat board. You should be able to the get a fairly even taper to nothing. If you use one of the new cyanoacrylate glues that are colourless and set up in a few minutes and elastic tape like electrical tape as the clamp, it might work.
If you need the wetting of a water based glue to make the veneer pliable, pick one whose colour blends. Maybe a few wraps of veneer.?
I did some perfume bottles a few years back and had problems with late failures from wood movement around a fixed tube. Good luck.


----------

